# Regner Otto



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I broke down and ordered the Otto from the Train Department (thanks Jay  It arrived yesterday and I had the opportunity to open it up today. Its going to make a great backwoods logging engine for my line. Hopping to steam it up tomorrow. Im the looks of it its going to be a great steamer to play with.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Very Cool Shawn! Merry New Year! Is your track clear? I still have a couple of inches of icy snow to deal with...maybe this weekend's predicted rain and I'll be able to clear it. Jason has a Fairymead on order for me...I'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Call me crazy if you must, but I really like the little vertical boiler engines! That one looks like a fun engine to run.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. Eric the line is clear. I cleared it after our last snow storm and then the rain that we go before the extreme cold helped melt most of our snow. 

Amber the vertical boiler engines are a lot of fun. I made a BAGRS project engine that is very similar to the Otto. It runs great, just chugs along slow.


----------

